# The Samsung galaxy note 3



## arvindrao15 (Oct 5, 2013)

Anyone having any idea of the note 3??


----------



## ashs1 (Oct 6, 2013)

i had the idea of buying note3, but then i realised i was broke & might have to sell a kidney to be able to afford it.. 

j/k bro..getting bored on a rainy sunday afternoon. :/


----------



## $hadow (Oct 8, 2013)

Hahahaha


----------



## manojbhagat (Oct 8, 2013)

yeah thats true... looks like a strategy of samsung... sky-high prices just after launch.. but i guess the price will drop during or after diwali to a considerable extent.. lets hope


----------



## arvindrao15 (Oct 11, 2013)

Read a good review of it: You may find it here: Samsung unveils Galaxy Note 3


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 11, 2013)

that isnt any review.. Its just an overview if not less


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Oct 31, 2013)

This is neither a review nor an overview, its an inside-view 

[YOUTUBE]A1ntOfJS_1c[/YOUTUBE]


----------

